# External Keyboard doesn't trigger Kontakt library samples



## Dan Smith (Sep 5, 2021)

I am able to play Logic Pro library instruments with my external keyboard. But I am not able to play samples from the Kontakt Factory Library or from my Fluffy Audio libraries. I am able to play these libraries using the computer keyboard in Kontakt. I'm sure this is a simple configuration issue, but it has me stumped. I'd appreciate your help in getting me unstuck!


----------



## kevinh (Sep 5, 2021)

Hi Dan, are you using standalone version on Kontakt? Or trying to play kontakt within logic ?


----------



## Dan Smith (Sep 5, 2021)

I'm trying to use Kontakt within Logic.


----------



## kevinh (Sep 5, 2021)

By default kontakt loads the first instrument to midi channel 1. Check in logic track info that you are listening to all midi channels an/or definitely to channel 1 if this is how it’s configured in kontakt.


----------



## kevinh (Sep 5, 2021)

You can also try to set kontakt to listen to all midi channels as a test


----------



## Dan Smith (Sep 5, 2021)

Kevin - That worked, setting the Kontakt Midi Ch to Port A and then selecting a Midi channel to match the Logic Track. Thanks!


----------

